# Issue with fuel system 1967 GTO



## Workmuch (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys have an issues and I can't track it down. When I press the gas pedal full the car wants to stall, drives normal rest of the time. I just replaced the gas tank and that didn't fix it even though it was full of gunk and rust. I'm guessing it's gotta be the carb? Anything else I should be checking? 

Thanks in advance for your help.
C


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

C, what type of carburetor do you have and was it gone through after the nasty tank was replaced? It maybe as simple as an accelerator pump. When you accelerate, the accelerator pump delivers extra fuel through the accelerator pump circuit to allow the engine to deliver more power. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess I assumed you have replaced the fuel filter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Does it want to stall when you are sitting out of gear and just rev it, in the driveway? Or does it bog down when you kick the secondaries open on a freeway onramp? Two entirely different things. Need more info: under what conditions it stalls. And is it a stall (dead engine, need to re-start) or a BOG?


----------



## Workmuch (Feb 22, 2015)

No it doesn't stall when it's in park or neutral and I rev it just when its in gear and driving.

Yes changed the file filter as well

C


----------



## Workmuch (Feb 22, 2015)

The carb is a 4barrel edelbrock BTW, and yes it's been cleaned out as well after the tank was replaced. I'll check out the accelerator pump.

Thanks
C


----------



## Workmuch (Feb 22, 2015)

It seems to me it would definitely stall if I keep the pedal pressed.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Sometimes what feels like a carb problem may be a timing problem. how is your distributor? Old or new? You can check the weights are advancing the spark.....

if you press the pedal slow does it stall then? Or at light throttle? If the centrifigal advance won't respond when engine RPMs are needed could effect your performance...

Carbs can have a lean stall as well, and what is your vacumn at idle? Is it pulling the charge? At WOT?

You will get it.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lemans Guy makes a good point. Can you run auxiliary fuel to the carb to see if the condition goes away when you add fuel? I had one recently that bogged when the outer carbs were opened up, like it was starving for fuel, but it was a bad condensor in the distributor. Ran great at light load/cruise. But when the ignition system was under load, it broke up. Weak coil wire, weak coil, coil hooked up backwards, bad points/condensor can all cause a 'bog' that feels like you are running out of fuel.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Right, Geeteeohguy, i have seen that bad coil bog too. you can test at least partially your coil with an ohm meter, and see if the resistance is right. not a guarantee but an easy quick check, if bad replace it. But as GTOG said points consenser, cap all ignition and timing can cause bogs.

a lean stall can also just be the mixture screws on the carb. try turning to a slightly richer setting. As you come off idle the idle jets as still pulling and the off idle slot is coming in, as the engine needs more fuel as it transitions to the demand. that's why the guys talked about the squirt, here is where that valve squirts, but the idle and off idle are still working initially.

also as you open the throttle the distributor vacumn canister and it's timing advance drop out, so if you centrifrigal weights aren't responding to the rpm's .......the engine will bog as timing is too retarded, especially if your base timing is set real low.

Easy thing is just to make sure weights are moving, vacumn is hooked up to distrbutor, timing is set correctly.....


----------

